# Mouse Trap Breaker



## WoodenSocket (Dec 28, 2007)

> Anyone know a good place to find and old "mouse trap" type wooden circuit breaker?


You are asking about an old knife switch with a wood base?

They come up once in a while on eBay if you keep a watch on it.

Set up an automatic search on email checking for "knife switch" in the *antique* *category*.

If you do not wrap "" marks around the search you will get too many results such as switch blade knifes, etc.


----------

